# Hamstersimulator / Hamster Modell Lösungen gesucht



## Kathy (9. Jun 2012)

Hey,
gibt es irgendwo eine Seite im Internet auf der 
die ganzen Lösungen von diesem Hamstersimulator 
(Java-Hamster-Modell)
zu finden sind?

Ich weiß das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck vom programmieren,
nur ich schreib demnächst eine Prüfungsvorleistung darüber hab aber einfach keine Zeit alle Programme einmal selbst durch zu programmieren.


LG
Kathy


----------



## Marcinek (9. Jun 2012)

Glaube nicht, dass das so weit verbreitet ist, dass es Musterlösungen gibt. Ich habe beim drübersehen auch keine Aufgaben gefunden ;D


----------



## Kathy (9. Jun 2012)

Ja scheint wirklich nicht so weit verbreitet zu sein das es Lösungen gibt,
hab auch schon gegoogelt aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden ;(
Naja hab mich jetzt eh mal selbst dran gemacht anstatt noch weiter Studen beim googel'n zu verschwenden ^^


----------



## Fant (9. Jun 2012)

Wende dich doch einfach mal an den Autor.


----------

